# Taskleiste - Programmname ändern



## Schumiel (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

wenn man ein Programm öffnet, erscheint logischerweise das Programm in der Taskleiste. Ich meine hier nicht, die Symbole links neben der Uhr, sondern die in der Mitte aufgefluppt werden und die dann z.T. auch gruppiert werden.

Meine Frage ist: Kann man die Bezeichnung/Namen irgendwie ändern?

Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## ComFreek (19. April 2011)

Vielleicht könnte man ein Programm schreiben, dass dies ändert (SetWindowText() vielleicht).

Aber ein bereits existierendes Tool ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Schumiel (19. April 2011)

Zur Not reicht auch, wenn es nicht auf den ersten Blick zu sehen ist, sondern über "Umwegen".


----------



## ComFreek (20. April 2011)

Willst du ein Fenster verstecken?
Wir könnten dir vielleicht mehr helfen, wenn du mehr Informationen / Verwendungszweck angeben könntest.



> [...] sondern über "Umwegen"


Eventuell könntest du deine Taskleiste verstecken.


----------



## Schumiel (20. April 2011)

Das verstecken der Taskleiste reicht mir nicht. Geht man nach unten um andere Programme auszuwählen, ist er zu sehen.


----------



## Flummi815 (23. April 2011)

Hi,
 da gibt es scheinbar nicht wirklich was, ausser Du kannst Programmieren und schreibst Dir ein Script.

Man könnte es doch aber mittels virtueller Desktops realisieren. Da gäbe es genügend freie Programme.

Lg...


----------

